# Cambiar fusible SMD por fusible resistencia, tv COBY



## mesicano (Ene 15, 2013)

Saludos.


Tengo un dilema. 

Tengo una TV COBY TFTV971

el problema es que no prende. pero ya halle el problema y es el fusible SMD 

solo que no consigo ese fusible , lo que si encontré fue una resistencia fusible

el fusible SMD tiene el codigo  "  3 " , segun es de 3A, a 32Vdc
la resistencia fusible es de 3A.
mi duda es, podre remplazar ese fusible smd por la resistencia fusible.



Gracias por su atencion


----------



## vistroni (Ene 16, 2013)

yo la cambiaría, no creo que haya problema.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 16, 2013)

mesicano dijo:


> la resistencia fusible es de 3A.




queeeeee???? resistencia fusible de 3A??? esa me la tenes que presentar, si es resistencia tiene un valor en ohmios y no en amperios, si es fusible tiene un valor en amperios y maxima tension, ahora resistencias fusibles  mmmmm creo estas en un error de concepto, una cosa es que se USEN resistencias de bajo valor para proteger circuitos, pero hay que tener en cuenta la caida de tension en la misma (ley de ohm) por eso no es asi de facil colocar resistencias en lugar de fusibles, si tu fusible original era de 3A entonces se puede asumir que en consumo normal por el pasa una corriente de 2A, ahora si colocas una resistencia de 3 ohmios, ahi en tu resistencia caeran 6v y creo se te quemara, talvez una resitencia de menos de 1 ohmio trabaje ahi bien, chauuuuu


----------



## felixreal (Ene 16, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

*fdesergio, * creo que eres tú el que está equivocado. Lo de resistencia fusible supongo que es por la forma del componente, pero sólo es un fusible. Los he visto muchas veces, y he cambiado algunos.
A *mesicano*: puedes ponerla sin ningún problema, si lo que causó que fallase el SMD está solucionado.

Saludos!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 16, 2013)

Felix, buscame una resistencia que diga 3A y te creo ok???   ahora que se USAN resistencias de bajo valor como proteccion es OTRA cosa, por demas decir que son del tipo NO FLAMA osea que no se incendian al quemarse, pero siguen siendo resistencias y NO FUSIBLES, porque las caracteristicas de un fusible son muy diferentes a la de uan resitencia
FUSIBLE:  se identifica por Amperios, Tension maxima, Velocidad de respuesta
RESISTENCIA:  ohmiaje, potencia y/o TIPO.

Ahora estas resistencias van bien en circuitos de poca corriente porque la caida de tension en ellas es baja y despreciable, NO para corrientes grandes donde la caida de tension afecta el circuito alimentado como lo explique anteriormente, chauuuuuuu


----------



## felixreal (Ene 16, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!!

A ver, yo sólo digo que lo de la foto de *mesicano* _es un fusible._ Si lo llaman "resistencia" es por la forma, supongo, pero _es un fusible._
Todo lo que dices es verdad, y ya lo sabemos, pero no es lo que preguntaba *mesicano*.
Pido disculpas si se me ha malinterpretado.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 16, 2013)

ahhhhhhhhh eso es otra cosa las palabras que la gente usa para llamar las cosas, en ese orden de ideas por ac le dicen asi a ese dispositivo :  cosito, bobinita, yodito, etc etc  y no es propiamente su nombre, si es un error muy comun llamarlo resistencia pero en el caso de la foto es un fusible axial , chauuuuuuuu

saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2013)

Por éstos lados se llaman *"FUSISTOR"*, son resistencias de un valor 0,01 ohm a un poco mas de 400 ohm, que se utilizan como fusible.

Yo te recomiendo que pruebes ver dónde está la falla, si no aparece nada visual, prueba poner un alambracito como "fusible temporal", para cerciorarte de que encienda como se debe. Luego reemplaza tal fusible por el fusistor que dices.

Si se vuelve a quemar el alambra o el fusible, entonces no haz buscado bien la falla.

Saludos.


----------



## Andres Portillo (Ene 16, 2013)

mesicano dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> 
> Tengo un dilema.
> ...




Hola Amigo.. en este caso te recomiendo busques una resistencia del mismo valor, ya que no es un fusible ni mucho menos.. es una resistencia de 3 omnios y lo puedes encontrar en una placa de celular culquiera, espero ye sirva.. saludos.


----------



## mesicano (Ene 16, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> queeeeee???? resistencia fusible de 3A??? esa me la tenes que presentar, si es resistencia tiene un valor en ohmios y no en amperios, si es fusible tiene un valor en amperios y maxima tension, ahora resistencias fusibles  mmmmm creo estas en un error de concepto, una cosa es que se USEN resistencias de bajo valor para proteger circuitos, pero hay que tener en cuenta la caida de tension en la misma (ley de ohm) por eso no es asi de facil colocar resistencias en lugar de fusibles, si tu fusible original era de 3A entonces se puede asumir que en consumo normal por el pasa una corriente de 2A, ahora si colocas una resistencia de 3 ohmios, ahi en tu resistencia caeran 6v y creo se te quemara, talvez una resitencia de menos de 1 ohmio trabaje ahi bien, chauuuuu



Saludos. como estas gracias por responder y la resistencia fusible es la de la imagen que subi.





felixreal dijo:


> Hooolaquetal!!!!
> 
> A ver, yo sólo digo que lo de la foto de *mesicano* _es un fusible._ Si lo llaman "resistencia" es por la forma, supongo, pero _es un fusible._
> Todo lo que dices es verdad, y ya lo sabemos, pero no es lo que preguntaba *mesicano*.
> ...



asi es. 

mi duda es sobre si puedo simplemente usar una por otro.

no quiero dañar las demas etapas.


gracias.



fdesergio dijo:


> ahhhhhhhhh eso es otra cosa las palabras que la gente usa para llamar las cosas, en ese orden de ideas por ac le dicen asi a ese dispositivo :  cosito, bobinita, yodito, etc etc  y no es propiamente su nombre, si es un error muy comun llamarlo resistencia pero en el caso de la foto es un fusible axial , chauuuuuuuu
> 
> saludos



ok ok comprendo eso y estoy deacuerdo contigo 

solo que el empaque dice " RESISTENCIA FUSIBLE " y no queria moverle mas, y llamarlo asi como esta para coprencion de todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 16, 2013)

primero te recomiendo que vea porque se quemo "el fusible" SI no encuentras tal solo sueldale una alambre de cobre fino sacado de una cable. La resistencia SMD que buscas es la *000* el tamaño en  superficie es la potencia, generalmente aguanta mucho no es la gran cosa las placas SMD, son mas la complicación de trabajo 

recuerda que un fusible cuida tu casa no el equipo, si se quemo es porque hubo un incremento de intensidad por la disminución de la resistencia de carga 

LEY de OHM


----------



## mesicano (Ene 16, 2013)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por éstos lados se llaman *"FUSISTOR"*, son resistencias de un valor 0,01 ohm a un poco mas de 400 ohm, que se utilizan como fusible.
> 
> Yo te recomiendo que pruebes ver dónde está la falla, si no aparece nada visual, prueba poner un alambracito como "fusible temporal", para cerciorarte de que encienda como se debe. Luego reemplaza tal fusible por el fusistor que dices.
> 
> ...



saludos.

la falla ya esta resuelta por eso es que consegui esa resistencia fusible de 3A.

como dices antes de comprar, hice un puente y prendio la TV y funciono normal.

ahora se que es el fusible y quiero saber si es viable poner esa resistencia FUSIBLE de 3A , por el fusible SMD que esta puesto y que esta volado.





SSTC dijo:


> primero te recomiendo que vea porque se quemo "el fusible" SI no encuentras tal solo sueldale una alambre de cobra fino sacado de una cable. La resistencia SMD que buscas es la *000* el tamaño en  superficie es la potencia, generalmente aguanta mucho no es la gran cosa las placas SMD, son mas la complicación de trabajo
> 
> recuerda que un fusible cuida tu casa no el equipo, si se quemo es porque hubo un incremento de intensidad por la disminución de la resistencia de carga
> 
> LEY de OHM



Orale, gracias

mira al abrir la tv. estaba como mmmm sulfatada  o algun material blanco por todos lados como humedad.  compre un producto para limpiar placas y eso hice. con cuidado, mucho cuidado,

y como simplemente no prendia no busque en otra etapa mas que en la de la fuente. 

una vez limpio todo hice un puente y la tv prendio y funciono bien. asi determine que el problema era el fusible, pero no por que se volo el fusible.

entonces dije le pondo esa RESISTENCIA FUSIBLE pero no se si haga el mismo trabajo. tu que opinas?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 16, 2013)

listo entonces tu problema se resume a soldar un cacho de alambre de cobre fino para que tengas un fusible el hecho que sea SMD o no, NO cambia nada un fusible es un fusible... si tienes ese de 3A como dices y la superficie concuerda con la forma pos soldala 

y Wuala LISTO! saludos


----------



## vistroni (Ene 16, 2013)

mesicano dijo:


> la falla ya esta resuelta por eso es que consegui esa resistencia fusible de 3A.



Claro, te dije que yo haría eso.
Saludos.

Y para quienes dudan del término "Resistencia fusible": Comercialmente sí existe el término "Resistencia fusible" y por lo regular son resistencias de muy poco valor que se ponen como protección. 
Además de teoría hay otra cosa muy sana que se llama "practicar" tanto experimentando, reparando, etc, como yendo a la tienda a comprar donde compran los técnicos. Así se aprende también.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 17, 2013)

Hay que prestarle atencion a los fusibles,puede que sean artefactos insignificantes en un principio,pero ciertos equipos usan algunos muy especiales!!!
Por ejemplo mi multimetro analogo tiene un fusible con un valor resistivo de 2,7 ohm


----------



## mesicano (Ene 18, 2013)

Saludos. miren les dejo la foto de la TV funcionando. XD




Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 18, 2013)

Felicitaciones *mesicano* por la reparación


----------

